# sandown class single role mine hunter



## cybot (Mar 2, 2012)

does anyone know of any models/kits for a sandown class single role mine hunter as i served on the lead ship of the class hms sandown which i joined whilst still in build at vospers in woolston southampton and i would love to get a model of one no matter what size or scale any help will be gratefully recieved
thanks cybot


----------

